
Show HN: A browser extension that lets you click on imported modules on GitHub - fiatjaf
http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/module-linker/#/javascript
======
meagher
This is awesome! GitHub should totally add something like this.

------
kevinsimper
This looks really cool, but why add a dot when you could just make the whole
text the link?

~~~
fiatjaf
The whole text is the link, the dot is there just to remember you of the link
and make it a little more fancy, also the color of the dot is a hint on the
kind of the library (if it is an external package, a package from the stdlib
of the language or a relative/local module). It is added using the :after CSS
pseudo-class and is not a character, so it doesn't change the code line and
doesn't add bloat to the page.

------
iEchoic
This is a great idea, I love it.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thanks.

